# I thought of you and had to share..



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

*and we all sigh a happy sigh...*


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont believe he really swatched it, for some reason...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I want one with Gerard Butler, in a kilt!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Sigh...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Makes me wonder where I fit into all of this. :huh:
















:indif:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> Makes me wonder where I fit into all of this. :huh: :indif:


*no comment*
:heh:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd love to know what Ryan thinks of all these.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> *no comment*
> :heh:




Oh, c'mon......_indulge_ me, already.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm sure you can figure out how to make one. But are you wanting one for us or for you?

You know FR on Ravelry there are groups for male knitters, maybe they have something you can steal to bring over here.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> I'm sure you can figure out how to make one. But are you wanting one for us or for you?


:huh:


One what ? 





Incidentally, aren't male knitters kinda weird ?



:huh:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

One, picture that's what.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh.


hmmmm


Well, I've got a pretty good imagination, so I don't guess I need no pichers. :shrug:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I know I'm new here, so I might have missed it.....I have heard nothing about FR's legs....he might have some very nice man thighs hiding behind those big 'ol knitting needles and beautiful sweaters.....kilt pic may be in order. Just sayin.....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:run:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

You guys crack me up! bwahahaahahahahahahaha


----------

